# Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?



## riege70 (26. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
habe seit 2 Wochen einen Bachlauf mit Teich. Angeschlossen ist ein UVC Filter von Oase (Bitron) und ein Screenmatic Filter. Der Filter läuft so ca. 12 Stunden am Tag. Leider werden meine Steine zusehens immer grüner...:?
Bevor ich nun einen Heulkrampf bekomme und alles wieder zuschütte bitte ich euch zu Hilfe. Was mache ich falsch?:?


----------



## Testpilot (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Was möchtest Du denn haben, steriles Wasser??
Abgesehen davon würde ich den Filter 24 Stunden am Tag laufen lassen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## steffen55 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Hallo ???

speist Du Deinen Bachlauf direkt aus  dem Teich, oder aus dem Filter ???


----------



## Olli.P (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Hi,

1. Ein Filter hat 24h durch zulaufen............ 

2. Wo sind die Pflanzen im Teich und Bachlauf 

Und dann solltest du das ganze erst mal einlaufen lassen..............


----------



## hipsu (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Filter 24h laufen lassen und Pflanzen in den Teich und den Bachlauf

Das dauert ne Weile bis sich alles eingespielt hat, Grün wirds wohl immer etwas werden, aber mit vieolen Pflanzen udn durchlaufenden Filter nicht ganz so doll


----------



## baumr (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Hallo
Herzlich willkommen im Teichalltag.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## riege70 (26. Aug. 2009)

*@steffen 55*

Der Bachlauf wird durch ein Extrarohr gespeist.
Filter geht über eine andere Pumpe.


----------



## riege70 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Also, der Filter wird dann wohl ab jetzt 24 Stunden laufen.
Pflanzen kommen die Tage dann auch rein.
Müssen bei Naturagart noch welche aussuchen.

Super, besten Dank für eure Tips...
Aller Anfang ist schwer. Ich hoffe, dass ich später anderen auch helfen kann!


----------



## Bebel (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Hallo

Dadurch, daß Du täglich Deinen Filter ausstellst, tötest Du auch täglich Deine Filterbakterien, die ja dafür sorgen sollen, daß überschüssige Nährstoffe abgebaut werden. Die toten Bakterien düngen so höchstens zusätzlich den Teich. Um zu überleben bzw. um sich überhaupt erst ansiedeln zu können, benötigen diese Bakterien ständige Sauerstoffzufuhr die durch den Dauerbetrieb Deines Filters gewährleistet ist.

So ein Teich braucht außerdem viel Zeit um sich entwickeln zu können ohne Pflanzen ist das eher schwierig bis aussichtslos.

Ganz ohne Algen wird der Teich wohl nie sein, höchstens ein Teich mit sehr wenig Algen und sobald irgendetwas aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät, sind die gerne wieder da um Dir zu zeigen, daß irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

Falls jedoch alles so bleiben soll und die Steine porentief rein bleiben sollen wäre vielleicht Essigreiniger zu empehlen  *ein Witz* - bitte nicht probieren.

Nicht entmutigen lassen von den "bösen" Algen - ich glaube diese Probleme kennt jeder der einen Teich besitzt, habe auch schon alle Grünschattierungen durch - ist die eine Algenart verschwunden kommt die nächste - bleibt ein ewiger Kampf. 
Es gibt aber auch die Zeiten wo man mal das Gefühl hat jetzt alles im Griff zu haben und alles ist gut (- bis zum nächsten Mal?).

LG Bebel


----------



## steffen55 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

@riege70,

meine Frage war eigentlich, läuft das Wasser über den Filter zum Bachlauf, oder direkt vom Teich über den Bachlauf ?


----------



## Kaje (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Bei mir ist dies ähnlich und der Bachlauf wird direkt von meiner Filteranlage gespeist.
Im Teich kristallklares Wasser bis zum Grund (knapp 1,40m)  auch ohne UV Lampe und sichtbare Schwebe/-Fadenalgen!
Im Bachlauf hingegen, habe ich zum Teil Fadenalgen > Warum? Ganz einfach.. Dadurch dass das Wasser dort ständig in Bewegung ist, werden die vorhandenen Nährstoffe ständig in Bewegung gehalten bzw. durchgespühlt und somit ist dieser Nährboden für Fadenalgen Ideal!


----------



## riege70 (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

@steffen55

Das Wasser für den Bachlauf läuft nicht über den Filter. Er wird mit einer extra Pumpe vom Teich zum Bachlauf gefördert.
Gruß
riege70


----------



## Jepe (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wieso werden meine Steine im Bachlauf und Teich grün?*

Hallo,

ich finde ja persönlich, dass das Wasser nur deshalb grün aussieht weil der Marmorkies drumherum so (unnatürlich) weiss ist.
Das Wasser sieht doch gut aus, ist eben Teichwasser.

Wenn das Bachwasser nicht mal durch den Filter geht ist doch der Zustand des Wassers sehr gut.
Kann man froh sein wenns nicht schlechter wird ...

Jepe


----------

